# Church furniture and its effect on meeting (Pews v chairs)



## Eoghan (Mar 14, 2010)

When I became a Christian it was in/at St. Georges Tron. At the evening service we routinely had our Bibles propped open on the "shelf" of the pew in front. Many had notebooks out and were note-taking. There was also a dimming of the lights during the service and a sense of you settling in to listen (and write).

I have attended markers meetings for the SQA where you basically have to annotate the mark scheme and pay close attention to the arguments over a 2-3 hour period (with a break for lunch. On one occasion they provided chairs. It was a disaster! We were trying to take notes on our laps!

It occurs to me that the move to stackable chairs basically causes a problem for those wanting to take notes and have an open Bible in front of them. I usually end up using the chair beside (assuming there are empty seats) and balancing a Bible on my lap.

The school music department used to use chairs with a shaped arm rest on one side designed to allow notetaking. Would this be a possibility for churches wanting flexibility in the usage of the building.

My Grandfather used to take a cushion into church, and it was accepted. I find myself thinking about taking in a bean-bad tray to allow me to take notes!


----------



## MarieP (Mar 14, 2010)

We use individual chairs with wire racks/communion cup holders underneath. But nowhere to prop our Bible or notebook while they are being used.

---------- Post added at 04:23 PM ---------- Previous post was at 04:18 PM ----------

I'm surprised so many voted on pews withe shelves. I've never seen one like that! Only pews with places to put your Bibles upright.


----------



## Curt (Mar 14, 2010)

None of the above. Regular pews, but no shelves.


----------



## Southern Presbyterian (Mar 14, 2010)

MarieP said:


> I've never seen one like that! Only pews with places to put your Bibles upright.


----------



## Montanablue (Mar 14, 2010)

The only place I've ever seen pews with shelves was in the UK. I don't think they're that common here.


----------



## raekwon (Mar 14, 2010)

Never even heard of pews with shelves.


----------



## Philip (Mar 14, 2010)

Well, given that my home church doesn't have a building . . .


----------



## Skyler (Mar 14, 2010)

I'm with everybody else. Our pews don't have shelves.

Since there wasn't an option for that, though, I just checked "We don't take Bibles to church because the verses are projected onto the screen".


----------



## Eoghan (Mar 15, 2010)

*That's a relief Skyler!*



Skyler said:


> I'm with everybody else. Our pews don't have shelves.
> 
> Since there wasn't an option for that, though, I just checked "We don't take Bibles to church because the verses are projected onto the screen".


 
I was getting a bit concerned that people were in churches that didn't encourage the use of Bibles Skyler.

I am intrigued that the USA has pews without "shelves". Here in the UK it would be standard in traditional church pews to have a narrow ledge to prop your Bible up on.

I will try to add an option for "American" furniture.


----------



## ARStager (Mar 15, 2010)

Eoghan said:


> When I became a Christian it was in/at St. Georges Tron. At the evening service we routinely had our Bibles propped open on the "shelf" of the pew in front. Many had notebooks out and were note-taking. There was also a dimming of the lights during the service and a sense of you settling in to listen (and write).



Was this season under Sinclair Ferguson? He has a bit of an ambivalence about note-taking.


----------



## Rich Koster (Mar 15, 2010)

Stackable seating with pockets for hymnal on back and narrow rack underneath (my Bible doesn't fit on it).


----------



## Scottish Lass (Mar 15, 2010)

I chose "shelf" even though that's not the case. I guess I could lean way forward and balance it on the back of the pew in front of me, but I just use my lap/the space next to me.


----------



## Andres (Mar 15, 2010)

I voted pews with shelves, but what we really have is what many others have mentioned, the pews with the holder for bible and hymnal. I assumed this is what the OP was talking about, because you are right, I've never seen pews with an actual shelf. I take notes every Sunday. I bring a spiral notebook for notes in Sunday school, but for worship I write my sermon notes on the order of service pamphlet thingy where we have a space for notes. I just fold it in half and kinda hold it up and use my bible for a surface to write on.


----------



## Skyler (Mar 15, 2010)

Oh and, since I'm running the sound system, I sit in the back and have plenty of surfaces to put my Bible on. Usually I set it on top of the laser printer. But I rarely take notes--usually when I'm writing it's to make a label for the master tape.


----------



## Edward (Mar 15, 2010)

I could always sit in the balcony, and rest my Bible on the head of the person in the row ahead of me.


----------



## Dewi Sant (Mar 15, 2010)

raekwon said:


> Never even heard of pews with shelves.


 


---------- Post added at 08:10 PM ---------- Previous post was at 08:06 PM ----------

Though there is no place to prop/take notes, I try and sit where it is less crowded and set evrything on the seat next to me - Bible, Hymnal, Greek NT - so there is a constant shuffling about but I don't bother anyone. Of course now that you mentioned the little shelf thingy, now I'm the one getting bothered...


----------



## Eoghan (Mar 16, 2010)

ARStager said:


> Eoghan said:
> 
> 
> > When I became a Christian it was in/at St. Georges Tron. At the evening service we routinely had our Bibles propped open on the "shelf" of the pew in front. Many had notebooks out and were note-taking. There was also a dimming of the lights during the service and a sense of you settling in to listen (and write).
> ...


 
It was actually during Eric Alexander's time with Sinclair as "associate"?

Regarding the shelf/ledge I will have to get a photo for our cousins across the pond!


----------



## JBaldwin (Mar 16, 2010)

I don't think about taking notes, but I sure wish I had had my notebook last Sunday. I ended up grabbing a piece of paper to jot down the scripture references to check out when I got home. We have folding chairs, and there usually isn't a lot of room for spreading out. I see folks with notebooks spread out on their laps.


----------



## 21st Century Calvinist (Mar 16, 2010)

The shelf on the pew in front seems to be a British custom. I have never seen them here in the US. I take notes during the sermon. I usually place my paper or notebook on top of the Bible in my lap as it gives extra support to whatever I'm writing on. I do this in Scotland as well. But I did use the shelf edge in front of me to rest one or both knees on! I have also seen some younger folks use it to support their heads whilst catching some shut eye during the sermon. In some FCS congregations where they didn't stand to sing I used to rest the Psalter on it.


----------



## Tripel (Mar 17, 2010)

Standard American pews, with Bible/Hymnal holder. No shelves. I've never heard of pew shelves until now. Why are those necessary? Isn't that what a lap and hands are for?


----------



## Christopher88 (Mar 17, 2010)

Chairs and the scripture is presented on the screen during the reading.


----------



## Eoghan (Mar 30, 2010)

*Ikea "Brada" for church*

I was in IKEA today and saw a beanbag laptop table. It looks really nice with a carrying handle so I got one for church.

It should be fine for reading and writing and will stop the Bible slipping off my knee.

You can find it at

IKEA | Computer workstations | Laptop solutions | BR


----------



## AThornquist (Mar 30, 2010)

Regular pews. In our new building we will hopefully have those interlocking stackable chairs. $80 a piece though. But it will be worth it.


----------



## jwithnell (Mar 30, 2010)

I like pews, but have never been in a church with the shelves. I also hold some ambivalence to note-taking as well -- mostly I note things in my Bible margin that will help the next time I need to refer to that text, but attending to a sermon is part of worship, and not really like being in a lecture hall. (Although I have gone back and listened to recordings and made extensive notes from helpful sermons.)

How about a place to kneel, even if it's just room between you and the row in front of you. I'm not kidding -- it seems more in line with what we see in scripture. I don't just mean it being something noted in the bulletin (the congregation now kneels) but the opportunity and the acceptance as a practice when appropriate during the sermon.

Also, wood pews seem more permanent. I've gone into church buildings where the pews are hundreds of years old. I bet our stack-able, padded chairs won't be around 30 years from now. But this is obviously a matter of Christian liberty and local customs. No thou-shalts on this one!


----------



## Edward (Mar 30, 2010)

AThornquist said:


> Regular pews. In our new building we will hopefully have those interlocking stackable chairs. $80 a piece though. But it will be worth it.


 
Sounds like top quality for stackables at that price. And not much in the way of quantity discount.


----------

